# New Car Models & Dealerships



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone work with new car dealers by driving the latest model cars?

There must be value to dealerships to get as many people as possible into their newest models...right? It's like a pseudo test drive.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I don't usually do test drives unless the dealer prompts me to.

I'm pretty sure it's frowned upon to solicit dealerships for test drives...Unless you're a loyal customer there and wouldn't mind trying out their newest models.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't usually do test drives unless the dealer prompts me to.


That's kinda what I'm saying. Dealers get 200+ people a week into their car.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I was thinking of soliciting a couple of people for "test drives" on Craigslist. Specifically older cars like 90s Hondas, miatas, and pickups...Always wanted to see how those cars were.

I've driven over 60 cars in my lifetime. The oldest car I ever driven was a 2000 Honda Civic which was the first car I bought 5 years ago.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

There was a company, somewhere in Cali that was charging to bring the test drive to you. People will pay to see if it fits in their garage, etc...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if dealerships would subsidize gas and you could schedule test drives. 4-6 a week could add up

Say you pickup a pax and they fall in love with your car. You have a link for them to sign up and schedule a $40-50 test drive within a certain radius. You could point out all of the things you love about it and if they buy from the dealer, you get a kickback.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dealers in my area give you keys for test drive no question asked when i was shopping for a new car, they all insisted 2min after i walked in the door.
Its a great sales tactic.

Now if i want to test drive a Vette, then its a different ball game. They run credit check before giving you keys.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Dealers in my area give you keys for test drive no question asked when i was shopping for a new car, they all insisted 2min after i walked in the door.
> Its a great sales tactic.
> 
> Now if i want to test drive a Vette, then its a different ball game. They run credit check before giving you keys.


Do they take the test drive to the conaumer? Test drives aside, I think using qualified Uber drivers could be a genius marketing tool


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Do they take the test drive to the consumer? Test drives aside, I think using qualified Uber drivers could be a genius marketing tool


I honestly dont know, never asked.

Not sure what you mean by using Uber drivers.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry KGB7, I'll explain
Currently, I drive a '13 Honda Pilot
The '16 is coming out this month & I am considering trading in my '13 for the '16.

I was never a Honda Pilot fan until I got the '13...just never liked them. People constantly say that they like my car and didn't realize how nice they were or that they had a 3rd row. Could be a regional thing...maybe Honda's aren't as popular in my city. My thinking is that I work out something with the dealership(there's not that many in Tulsa) for a good price on the car, gas card, or a significant referral fee for anyone I send to them that buys a car.

Think about it...
They have a driver rolling around town picking people up in their newest model car. People get to sit in it, ride in it, take in the new car smell, etc...
Tulsa is a different market than somewhere like LA/SF...it's small. There's not alot of random $hit/people to deal with, like in larger markets.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think you might be on to something. 

Mount an ipad in the back with dealers commercials and code number as referral for discount.

I drive a Passat, and after 800 rides, 20% of riders couldnt stop talking how much they love the car and some of them were VW owners. Some of them asked me how i like the VW or Passat because it was their first time in a VW.

So yeah, i see a potential income there. You would have to have an exclusive agreement with few Honda dealers in your area.

The down side in my area, many PAX in DC dont own a car as they dont need one in the first place.

But even extra $100-$200 a month is still money.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

KGB7
Back to the test drives...
This company http://driveshift.com/cars/san-francisco is already doing them, but it's a little different game.

I buy the car and have a $500/month payment...right?
If I could get 2+ people a week to schedule me bringing my car to their house for $25-$50 with a time limit...car payment is almost a wash. Also, I have NO maintenance and the mileage deduction would potentially "wash" any depreciation(I haven't run the numbers yet)
In 4-6 months...I could move on to another/same dealer with their newest car.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

In general, dealers will pay what they call a 'bird dog fee' (around $100) for referrals that 'purchase' a car. Typically this requires a preset relationship with your sales associate and/or sales manager. The dealer will ensure that the 'bird dog fee' is included in the final price for your referral. That way the dealer doesn't lose any money. This is a very common.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

good4life said:


> In general, dealers will pay what they call a 'bird dog fee' (around $100) for referrals that 'purchase' a car. Typically this requires a preset relationship with your sales associate and/or sales manager. The dealer will ensure that the 'bird dog fee' is included in the final price for your referral. That way the dealer doesn't lose any money. This is a very common.


Thanks good4life
I'm curious if the dealerships would offer some sort of incentive for the pax to come to their dealership instead of some other. Like if they go there and mention me, they get $500 off the price of the car or something.
I woyld need a way of tracking it also.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Thanks good4life
> I'm curious if the dealerships would offer some sort of incentive for the pax to come to their dealership instead of some other. Like if they go there and mention me, they get $500 off the price of the car or something.
> I woyld need a way of tracking it also.


My experience says that when a referral comes in, the dealer will start from scratch because they are trying to hold onto gross profit. New car sales are a real challenge because you can play one dealer off another so why show all your cards up front? Your dealer may do it so it won't hurt to ask them when you ask about the 'bird dog fee'.

And you are right, tracking would be an issue for you especially since we as drivers no longer get the last names of the Pax, you'd have to get that from them directly. Cunbersome at best but worth the thought process though.


----------

